
Walmart has patented autonomous robot bees - hyencomper
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018/03/autonomous-robot-bees-are-being-patented-by-walmart
======
_emacsomancer_
I can't decide if this is cool or frightening.

~~~
safafvet
The fact Walmart feels the need to go about patenting such things is the sad
thing!

------
safafvet
So basically you can get a patent for saying 'robot does x'?

Has robot goats been patented, their skill is eating grass in hard to reach
locations, like a super lawnmower.

